# pg or infant loss in here please (pics in post #110)



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Mods please don't move this. I'm posting it here for traffic. Tomorrow I'm doing something very special for Infant and Pg loss Rememberance Day. Please everyone who's lost a child or baby list their name in this thread for me

There are 76 names on my list so far









update:

I'm no longer accepting names. It's 6:21 pm est and getting close to candle lighting time


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

Not my child but my nephew. He was 14 months old when his mother's boyfriend ended his young life.

Zackery Lee


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I lost my 3 month old to a vaccine reaction April 22, 2001.

Nickolai Alexander


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Is this for miscarrages or for (for lack of a better term) "older" children?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

She said pg or infant loss.

Adia Rose, m/c'd at 12 wks.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

updated to here to keep my list straight. I'm bawling though 81 names. The last three girls I've listed all have the same middle name

Katy Rose
Annaliese Rose and
Adia Rose


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I think Rose is just a common middle name. My 2yo's middle name is Rose.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisteal* 
updated to here to keep my list straight. I'm bawling though 81 names. The last three girls I've listed all have the same middle name

Katy Rose
Annaliese Rose and
Adia Rose









I cried in the shower the weekend I was losing her. I called her my little rosebud. Hence her middle name became Rose.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Ceili May

I mc'd at 14 weeks. It happened a week after I'd found a couple that I know were supposed to be her mommies. They adopted a little girl almost a year after I mc'd. Part of me hopes she found a way to be with them, even if it was through another birth-mom. It sounds silly, but their little girl looks exactly like I pictured Ceili would look.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Ceili is added


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I've got to go out and get my candle for tomorrow - thanks for the reminder!

My Chloe passed at 7 1/2 weeks old on 3/28/07. Link in my sig if you need more info.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Chloe is added and checking your link


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

3 m/c's
Rhiannon, 10 weeks Feb '96
Evangeline 6 weeks Feb'97
Jake







held on for 10 weeks, Feb 2003

Ironically, when I was pregnant with my dd, I got a blood clot. Feb 17/2004.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

AlwaysByMySide- Are you a Fannilow!?!!?

Tannis- Adding your beautiful babies


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisteal* 
AlwaysByMySide- Are you a Fannilow!?!!?

LOL, not really. Taylor couldn't pronounce "Chloe" when she was born, because T was only about 19 months old, so she called her "Coco". Couple that with our last name, and out of nowhere, we started singing Copacabana to Chloe, but we would change the words to "Coco Fontana". (The rewritten lyrics are on Chloe's page somewhere near the bottom I think. We only used to sing the first verse though, the rest was written after she died. We even played it at her funeral, because it's the song that reminds me of her the most, because I sang it to her when I was nursing her, or just rocking in a chair with her.)

Of course, now, Taylor sees pictures of her and easily pronounces "Chloe", and has no clue who Coco is. So it's a nice, nice memory.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlwaysByMySide* 
LOL, not really. Taylor couldn't pronounce "Chloe" when she was born, because T was only about 19 months old, so she called her "Coco". Couple that with our last name, and out of nowhere, we started singing Copacabana to Chloe, but we would change the words to "Coco Fontana". (The rewritten lyrics are on Chloe's page somewhere near the bottom I think. We only used to sing the first verse though, the rest was written after she died. We even played it at her funeral, because it's the song that reminds me of her the most, because I sang it to her when I was nursing her, or just rocking in a chair with her.)

Of course, now, Taylor sees pictures of her and easily pronounces "Chloe", and has no clue who Coco is. So it's a nice, nice memory.

lol I'm a huge fannilow and I admit I go 'omg!!' when i heard that song playing


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

My first pregnancy ended in an early m/c.

Leah Ruby








to all the Mamas who have lost a little one.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Leah is added


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Peter Eugene.
(m/c 15 weeks, due 10/31/94.) Wow. He would have been turning 13 this month...


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

Baby Bean
(m/c 9 weeks on 4th May 2004)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Rowan Lysbeth. Stillborn at 24 weeks following PROM and cord prolapse, 7 October 99. Her funeral was 8 years today







:
Brighid and Bride- twins at 12 weeks, 2/2/07 and 5 other nameless siblings.
Helen and ??? :my big cousins. Helen was born at 36 weeks and died shortly after, her twin was m/c at 12 weeks.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Mikayla, August of '98 (13 week m/c - caused by abuse).










Thank you, so much..


----------



## anubis (Oct 6, 2006)

Baby Q
April 6, 2006 (m/c at 9-10 weeks)


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

update. Thank you


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My niece, Marianna, miscarried at 16 weeks July 2005.





















:


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

My cousin lost her little Elizabeth at 26 weeks in September 2004. She was a fighter but just wasn't big enough.








s to all who have lost


----------



## Ms.QsMama (Nov 2, 2006)

Baby Q. M/C at 14 weeks.


----------



## Ms.QsMama (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anubis* 
Baby Q
April 6, 2006 (m/c at 9-10 weeks)

I lost a Baby Q as well.


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

12/02 - m/c 13 weeks







7/03 - m/c 8 weeks







2/04 - m/c 8 weeks

All lost due to APS







:








:


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

My Baby R, miscarried November 1995







:


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

TinyFox, miscarried at 8 wks


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

Samantha Jean stillborn on 8/23/02 @ 28w6d due to a cord injury.
I can't believe it's Remembrance Day already again


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

Emily (born still at 22 weeks)
Micheal (born still at 20.5 weeks)

I should also add 7 other littles who passed earlier in their gestation.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for this -
2 angels, 10/06 and 2/07, names not yet known to me. Someday when I join them I will meet them for the first time, and know their names.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Thank you so much. I didn't know that was what tomorrow was. I didn't even know there was a day like that.

I lost Therese on March 23, 2005.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Reagan Claire ~ stillborn 8/29/05 @ 37 weeks due to placental abruption
Grace Anne ~ m/c 4/1/06 @ 12 weeks


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Gavin lost at 10 weeks June 8 2005


----------



## happiestmomma (Aug 22, 2004)

Two angels, whose names I do not know. Like Greta'smommy, I will meet them again in heaven.
8/04 at 7 weeks
8/05 at 6 weeks


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

m/c at 12 weeks, 1999- Logan









m/c at 13 weeks 2005- Baby Q


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Peyton Michele
October 2001
Stillborn into mummy and daddy's arms and hearts.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

:

My prayers are with all of you. Your little ones will never be forgotten, no matter how long it has been. Every story, every loss that is mentioned on this site and others that I have read has become a part of me and will forever live in my heart.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

My M/C at 9 weeks on July 26, 2001.

Two M/C siblings that my mom lost when I was a child.

One M/C niece or nephew, 12/03.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

mathew cameron
Erin Nicole
4 unnamed


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

Leighanna Grace Kathryn beloved angel twin of Kalleigh Blessing


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

m/c 12 weeks 11/2002
m/c 8 weeks 3/2003
m/c Carina's twin at around 11 weeks gestation
Carina Grace born still at 21-23 weeks gestation 8/9/2007










Thank you.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

My DS had a twin whom I lost in utero.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

m/c 6wks Nov. '03
m/c 8wks Mar. '04
m/c 4wks Mar. '06


----------



## celtic_angel (Jul 27, 2005)

Elijah....twin of my DS miscarried at 6 weeks along.....
I never realized how much it hurt until i started sobbing my way through this thread.


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

the children of friends

Finnigan born and died the same day at full term July 2004

Hannah born April 2005 died Septembre 2005

unnamed baby of my cousin m/c at 14 weeks 12/06








:


----------



## celtic_angel (Jul 27, 2005)

would like to add baby Sage...daughter of my best friend Karin ...born still at 5 months gestation.......
and the 5 losses my mother suffered through before having me........


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

For my dear sweet nephew:
Maximillian, June 25,2007, stillborn due to placenta abruption, 28 weeks


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

twins m/c may 19, 2006, hannah grace and ruth


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

Baby Zephyr. My little west wind flew away at 14 weeks pregnant.
Angela


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

We lost Sarah Hiam (m/c) in January 2005.
Katia


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

We lost Zephaniah when he was born still at 18 weeks, last June.


----------



## suearoo22 (May 4, 2004)

Thank you

Zachary Brian who died at his full term birth 3/21/2000


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

update to Zachary Brian


----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

Baby W (m/c) April 2005
and 4 other angels


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank you

Natalia Sol mc @12 weeks 9/05


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

My little boy angel, m/c 10-1-07 at 8w3d

Baby Richard, my dad's brother, who became an angel within hours of his traumatic birth in 1941. He was buried with my grandmother's heart.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

m/c 5/85







m/c 1/89







m/c 2/03


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

updated. I have 4 pages of names so far


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Two Babies, one m/c @ 6wks, the other m/c @ 8wks gestation.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

Phoenicia Marie - m/c at 13 weeks - 03/02

Blessed Lil One - m/c at 9 weeks - 02/07

As a PP said, I'm sobbing my way through this thread. The two lil bundles of soul that I lost are never far from my mind - they're just a part of me. But I don't feel the pang of their absences every day anymore.

Thank you for this thread - and are you going to tell us what very special thing you are planning?


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Ive got 7 angels, 6 were never named and the 7th my oldest DS named Xander.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilgsmommy* 
Ive got 7 angels, 6 were never named and the 7th my oldest DS named Xander.


updated and I put Xander + 6 beans


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Therese Gabrielle (June 2002)


----------



## mykidsrock (Jun 21, 2005)

Sophia m/c'd on Nov 5th, 2003 at 12 weeks.

((hugs)) to all of the other families affected by pgcy and infant loss


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

There are 132 names so far on my list


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

M/C @ 16 weeks in Jan. 07
M/C @ 7 weeks in June 07








s to everyone!


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

My cousin just lost her first baby, a beautiful perfect girl, Claire Charlotte October 2 - October 5 2007. We are all still shocked and heartbroken. She was full term, nursing well, and went home from a natural hospital birth presumed fine.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

update


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Lesli~ mc at 12 weeks July 11 2001
Unnamed~ mc at 12 weeks July 31 2006

Both mc due to low progesterone.








:


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

You may have her name already, but I've not seen it here yet. I'd like to add my dear friend's daughter Alexa Rose, born still 6/10/05







& m/c 3/06


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

My Son Quade Matthew. Miscarriage 8/17/01.
My Sweet Neice KyLeigh Sariah was one day shy of 4 mos when she passed away last month... Tomorrow will mark one month that she has been gone.


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

Remembering my sweet babies:

Baby H #1
May 20, 2007
miscarried @ 11.5 weeks









Baby H #2
August 19, 2007
miscarried @ 4.5 weeks


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

update


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

10/00







01/01







05/01







09/04







05/06


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Oh, the pain. I feel so heavy.

I'm remembering these beautiful babies:

Maxx, my cousin, who died 3 days after he was born in March 1992, due to congenital anomalies.

Gabrielle, a friend's daughter, who died in the spring of 1993 at 7 weeks because of SIDS.

Tyler, a baby I took care of while his family worked; I called him my buddy baby and he was my friend and I love him. He died in September 2001 at 4 months because of SIDS.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

update


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

My youngest son, Brian Benjamin Wiebe, born still Feb 28 2005


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

updated


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

my best friend's baby...she lost her in miscarriage,so i have no name...but i miss him/her anyway







:


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

i am crying reading this thread.







:

my Aunt Cory who died in 1945 in occupied Amsterdam at 17 days old.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

I already added my angels. But I posted a bulletin on myspace and sent an email to my address book. Thought I'd share it with you, it's just a PSA for people outside of MDC.

October 15th is a worldwide Infant and Pregnancy Loss Remembrance Day. 50 of our states had quietly adopted the holiday at their own level during the years of 2003-2006, although it was largely unknown about and unrecognized. In October of 2006, Rep Latham from Iowa led a successful proposal through Congress, and October 15 is now a federally recognized day of remembrance.

Each year, approximately one million pregnancies in the United States end in miscarriage, stillbirth, or the death of a newborn baby.

Experiencing a pregnancy or infant loss is unlike any other form of grief. The grieving process is often times trivialized and dismissed as overly-emotional... after all, you never even KNEW the child - and depending on your views of abortion, et al, perhaps you wouldn't even consider the miscarriage or other loss to be the loss OF a child.

But the grief is exceptionally real. As someone who has experienced this loss, it is undeniable (and undeniably sad) that I and other mourners may not have ever met our child, we might not have had the opportunity to welcome them to our families, to hug and kiss and sing to them, to introduce them to the world.

We were robbed of those opportunities. We did, however, have great dreams, unrestrainable hopes, and an infinite well of love for the soul that did not become. And today is a day to honor all of those hopes and dreams and love. It is a day to offer empathy and validation to the ones who have experienced such a loss.

It is a day to look at the world around you, and to send love and light to the unborn souls that are still remembered, still mourned, and still missed.

At 7pm (in your own timezone) the evening of October 15th, you are invited to light a candle in remembrance of any infant or pregnancy loss that has touched you or your loved one's lives. If everyone lets their candle burn for at least an hour, we will have created a wave of light to travel the entire world as a show of love and support.

Love and light to all of you,
and a very special blessing upon those of you who live every day with the absence of a loving soul who never arrived..


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

updated.

gwerydd- I cried reading about your aunt. It's wonderful you still think of her


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

My first daughter, Emily Lynn

miscarried at 10 weeks in 1995










My husband's 1st daughter, Janae, (with his first wife) was stillborn (full term) in the year 2000.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Janae and Emily are added


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had five 1st trimester miscarriages -- Sept 2003 (twins), April 2006, July 2006, Oct 2006, Dec 2006


----------



## smocklets (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for giving us a chance to share....

I lost a baby, Michael, at 13 weeks, in 2002.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Please add Baby B. to your list.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I was also reading a message that people are lighting a candle at seven o'clock to honor the little ones that are no longer with us.
oh, sorry I see happy hippy mama already mentioned this.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
I was also reading a message that people are lighting a candle at seven o'clock to honor the little ones that are no longer with us.

Yup I even posted something in our local paper here's a link

http://www.reporter-times.com/?modul...45&format=html

Updated my list also


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisteal* 
Yup I even posted something in our local paper here's a link

http://www.reporter-times.com/?modul...45&format=html

Updated my list also

Thank you for doing this. And hugs to you all on this day.


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisteal* 
updated.

gwerydd- I cried reading about your aunt. It's wonderful you still think of her

thank you for your kind words.








i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fusea...deoid=20133617

I want to share this video made by one of my girls elsewhere. It needs a tissue warning though


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Sending love and light to all mommies and daddies who have lost their babies.


----------



## sal42 (Feb 1, 2006)

3 miscarriages. We call them our angel babies:
July 2003
December 3, 2003
September 26, 2005

Thanks for this.







for everyone.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Any last minute people? I need to finish up my lists so I can get the candles ready


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

I've had to stop taking names so I'm adding 'and all the un-named angels' so everyone is included


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

oh, I'm too late.....Thanks Alisteal...I'm glad that my baby will be remembered in your un-named angels list anyways.....Love and missing Mason Ryan born still Feb. 11, 2007.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

mty neighbors think I'm nuts. I've had balloons out there all day with Calypso's picture and now there are 60 tealights lining my walkway lol. I hope you all keep checking back. I'll be posting pics later


----------



## Mama_Michelle (Mar 15, 2006)

Baby Peachface mc at 13 weeks Dec 2001


----------



## ediesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Zoe Dagmar Bucknell
born still 2/19/91


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't thought about this for quite some time, but I first miscarried back in December of 2004, and then miscarried again 8 months later in August 2005. Something I'll always remember is the first miscarriage happened right around the time of the tsunami, and the second the day before Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans, and I remember I felt very connected to those destructive forces and the grieving that followed.


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Emma Jane, mc at 12 weeks on Mother's Day, 2001.
We adored you.


----------



## Serrendipity (Apr 12, 2006)

*Nobody Knew You*

Nobody knew you&#8230;
_"Sorry about the miscarriage dear, but you couldn't have been very far along."_
...existed.

Nobody knew you&#8230;
_"It's not as though you lost an actual person."_
...were real

Nobody knew you&#8230;
_"Well it probably wasn't a viable fetus. It's all for the best."_
...were perfect.

Nobody knew you&#8230;
_"You can always have another!"_
...were unique.

Nobody knew you&#8230;
_"You already have a beautiful child. Be happy!"_
...were loved for yourself.

Nobody knew you&#8230;
...but us.

And we will always remember&#8230;
...You.

By Jan Cosby

*For all the mommas missing their babies, tonight and every night.*










Serendipity


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I missed it- but I plan on lighting some candles up the walkway tommarrow night because--- why make it just one day huh?







:

Lasius John James Houston 9/26/06 6hr51min I miss you everyday and hope to hold you again someday somewhere in some realm.

Kaia and Jackson- my little angels who I never got to hold, I love you both and miss you just as much.

Myla- You are not mine, but my husbands ex fiance's little girl- you still mean just as much to me as my children and you are remembered daily by your daddy and me.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

october 15 th was our due date for our first child... i miscarried at 12 weeks


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...october155.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...october153.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...october156.jpg
My name lists
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1515.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...october158.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...october159.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1510.jpg
Candles- prelighting
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1516.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1518.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1517.jpg
lighting
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1519.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1521.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1522.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1525.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1527.jpg
dusk
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1531.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1530.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1529.jpg
Dark
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1532.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1533.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ctober1536.jpg


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

:
Thank you. That was beautiful.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I just wanted to give all you mama's a hug. What a beautiful memorial!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Very beautiful! Thank you so much!

Im doing the 7pm candle lighting here in a little bit. I have some set up on my entertainment center. Wish I could take pics, but our camera is lost.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I cannot thank you enough.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

I just let my balloons go with postcards on them. They flew up sooo high even in the dark


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

Alisteal,

That was so beautiful. Thank you for remembering for all of us.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

3 hours 5 minutes later 50 of my candles are still burning bright!


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Lit my candle at 7. Ds carved a pumpkin tonight and is using that over it to keep the flame going.















Baby B, 9/06

In remberance of Henry(family member) 10/05







, born still full term


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

: candle














:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:: ribpb:







:







:







:







:

what a beautiful memorial, thank you.

Allisteal, your little girl is so sweet and beautiful.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Hugs to you all. What a beautiful tribute Melissa.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Seeing all of those names written down just brought tears to my eyes. So many lost babies, and so many remain unnamed. What a beautiful tribute to them and their mommies and daddies.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

4 hours and 23 minutes later still over 30 candles lit. I'm waiting till the last candle is burning and I'll take another pic and post the time


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

11:50. 4 hours and 50 minutes later 17 candles left


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Alisteal, thank you...I am so touched by your kindness.
I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute, Alisteal.







for all you mamas who have experienced losses


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Now I _really_ forgive you for not coming to the walk yesterday.














So beautiful and thank you for honoring our angels in this way.







:


----------



## bean's mama (May 2, 2007)

I think I'm too late but I wanted to add my baby anyway.








Baby Regan 8/12/05







.
This baby was a surprise. I never even thought I wanted children and then I found out I was pg on a Tues and lost it by Fri. I don't think I've ever felt so empty. The up side though is that it forced James and me to look at us as a couple more seriously.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I'll add Claire to the list.

Claire was stillborn at 27 weeks on 3/03/1999. No regrets. She was our first baby.

Lisa


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

And then there was 1. My candle countdown

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...7/candles2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...7/candles3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...7/candles5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...07/candles.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../candles14.jpg

Candles flame in darkness,
flicker, steadily glow,
bringing light from shadows
and help to soothe me so.

My daughter, like the candles,
gave my life true light.
I use the candle's beacon
to connect us in the night.

As I light the candles,
my wish and my request
is that she'll see my signal
and know my love's expressed.

As her light joins my lights,
our worlds touch and flame.
As I snuff out the candles,
I softly say her name.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Very sweet photos and poem. Thanks for sharing and remembering.


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## anubis (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you, Melissa. That was beautiful.








to everyone.








:


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

Melissa ... WOW! Your an amazingly strong mama! Thanks for sharing that ...


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for this


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you for remembering our babies...........







:


----------



## Ms.QsMama (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for doing that mama.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Thank you with all my heart.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank you.
that was beautiful.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you. Just thank you so much.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mata* 
I haven't thought about this for quite some time, but I first miscarried back in December of 2004, and then miscarried again 8 months later in August 2005. Something I'll always remember is the first miscarriage happened right around the time of the tsunami, and the second the day before Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans, and I remember I felt very connected to those destructive forces and the grieving that followed.









Me too. I lost Adia Aug 2005 and it was a Monday that she was born. The day after Katrina hit, before the devastation was fully realized. Horrible. When tractor trailers came to the town we lived in to collect donations for those affected by Katrina (and later, Rita), I donated all the baby stuff. Everything.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Melissa, that was just beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you so much. I lit our candle last night and thought of all you mommas here.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

Melissa, what a beautiful idea. My heart just breaks for all of you who have lost babes. And, I can't tell you how much it means to me to see our daughter's name on your list.







(in a good way)
Katia


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

Thank you.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Many heart felt thank yous from Myself (Mama to Quade Matthew) and My Sister (Mommy to KyLeigh Sariah)


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Next year for the 15th I'm going to try to get a huge candlelighting ceremony going at our park around the lake. I'm already thinking about fundraisers and such for it


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Alisteal.. thank you.







: That was beautiful.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Amazing...thank you.

ETA: Alisteal, by doing this, you have acknowledged our lost baby more than ANYONE I know IRL...even when I desperately tried to reach out to family members, I was brushed off. Thank you so much.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

that was beautiful... i know im late, but i want to remember my lil sis's 3 miscariages as well


----------

